# Geiles MMORPG gesucht. Dringend.



## Finntroll_83 (8. November 2009)

Hi Leute, 

Bin schon lang auf der Suche nach nem geilen MMORPG, steh voll auf Hack´n´Slay und auf Deutsch wärs auch nicht schlecht.

Spiele wie Sacred, Sacred 2, Diablo Reihe, TitanQuest usw. sind ja keine MMO´s und mittlerweile auch schon wieder langweilig!

Würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir paar gute Tipps geben könntet!

Danke schon ma!!!


----------



## darkfabel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

eins auf english wäre perfect world !!!


----------



## nulchking (9. November 2009)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Aion.


----------



## Forti (10. November 2009)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Nabend
Wenn man einen Tread erstellt kommt eine kleine Vorschau was evtl passen zu meinem Thema/Problem wäre um unnötige Doppelposts zu vermeiden. Oder man benuzt die SuFu, und bei beiden erscheint dann das.

Es gibt kein "Bestes/Geilstes" MMORPG. Das ist alles Subjektiv und Meinungsabhängig. Genauso wie es kein "Bestes/Geilstes" Auto gibt.
MfG


----------



## Junias (15. November 2009)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

ich kann nur metin2 empfehlen 
die de version oda privat server ist beides ganz nett ^^
darfs denn was kosten dein mmorpg?


----------



## lolomaniac (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Kann ich mom Aion empfehlen. 
WoW wird leider immer mehr zu MIST fabriziert.
WAR hat zwar geilen Style und die Grundidee ist echt super! Aber das hochlvln iss total assy weil die Meisten sich ihre Twinks hochziehen lassen.
AoC iss so garnicht mein Fall.

Zu FREE2PLAY sag ich mal nix zu -.-


----------



## Domingo (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

also bei free to play sollen derzeit die spiele sehr gut sein:

Runes of Magic
Atlantica (eigenes system)
Perfect World (hab es gleich von start an gespielt sicher keine schlechte grafik etc für ein f2p game, aber mir wurde schnell langweilig (hab nur pve gespielt))

Guild Wars ist natürlich mein favorit, würde ich jetzt aber nicht mehr beginnen^^


ps: bin auch gerade dabei Atlantica anzutesten.


----------



## Prostore (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

ich würde dir silkroadonline empfehlen zocke das schon 5 jahre und komme net davn los xD 

JOYMAX.COM - Global Hub of Fun :: SilkroadOnline


----------



## piratenkoenig (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

An FreeMMORPG's:

Kal Online
Cabal Online
R.O.S.E Online
FlyFF
Rappelz
Silkroud 

aufjedenmal empfehlen anzutesten


----------



## SA\V/ANT (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*



Prostore schrieb:


> ich würde dir silkroadonline empfehlen zocke das schon 5 jahre und komme net davn los xD
> 
> JOYMAX.COM - Global Hub of Fun :: SilkroadOnline




Aha, du zockst also 5 Jahre lang SRO und empfiehlst es freiwillig weiter? 

Ich habe das auch mal gespielt und es war katastrophal.
Server immer überfüllt. Hacker ohne Ende!!! 90% der gesamten Community haben gebottet. Später konnte man (angeblich) Bots im Cash Shop kaufen.... 

Das Spiel ist Dreck, wenn man ehrlich ist.


Versuch mal Torchlight (bekommt man bei Steam für 4€ momentan).
Oder aber Guild Wars.


----------



## Hate (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

f2play mmorpgs hacken alle. zum kotzen. ich hab silkroad mal nen jahr gespielt und metin über 2 jahre und bereue es sehr. viel geld ausgegeben für nix. und dazu noch 5 jahre vom leben verloren, da ich vor lauter aufregerei der hacker wegen meinem herzinfarkt näher gekommen bin...

also spaß beiseite, aber ich kann von mmorpgs nur abraten, lieber en gescheites spiel für 40 euro kaufen und paar wochen glücklich sein und das ganze von vorne... ist billiger, angenehmer zu spielen, und man regt sich nicht so tierisch auf und vor allem besteht bei "normalen" spielen keine so imenze suchtgefahr...


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Alle MMORPGS die Kostenlos sind haben keine Qualität, jedes mmorpg muss monatliche kosten haben sonst kommt dabei nichts raus.


----------



## insekt (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Hm ich hab da neulich von so nem Spiel gehört, das soll wohl das beste MMO im Moment sein.
World of Warcraft hieß das oder so...


----------



## Low (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

WoW war mal gut.

Nach BC kam aber nur noch müll.


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*



Low schrieb:


> WoW war mal gut.
> 
> Nach BC kam aber nur noch müll.


Besonders das neue Addon macht Wow meiner meinung nach total kaputt
Ich würde sagen Aion mal versuchen oder auf Star Wars und Startrek warten...wenn du Sci-fi mags


----------



## Azuroz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

@Veriquitas
Laber bitte keinen Quatsch,Guild Wars hat von Grafikqualität und PvP
deutlich mehr zu bieten als WoW z.B. 
(jedoch ein Anschaffungspreis ).


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*



Azuroz schrieb:


> @Veriquitas
> Laber bitte keinen Quatsch,Guild Wars hat von Grafikqualität und PvP
> deutlich mehr zu bieten als WoW z.B.
> (jedoch ein Anschaffungspreis ).



Die Grafik in WoW soll den Wiedererkennungswert von Warcraft spiegeln.Und in einem mmo ist Grafik extrem zweitrangig.PvP ist einem *RPG* uninteresant und daher nur nebensache,alleine wenn ein Spiel ein *RPG *ist gibt es keine balance.Wow war auch nie auf PvP ausgelegt, das wurde im nachhinein reingepatcht.Und es ist Geschmackssache es gibt nunmal mehr Wow Spieler als Gw Spieler was darauf schliessen lässt, das viele Leute finden das das PvP in Wow besser ist.Ich finde das Wow seit Wotlk auch mehr den bach hinunter geht, liegt aber auch zum Teil an der Community.Die wahrscheinlich niemals zuvor ein *RPG* gespielt haben aber sich etwas kaufen wofür sie dann keine Zeit haben.Was wiederum dazu geführt hat das diese Leute meinen das Spiel müsste an ihrem/er IQ/Zeit angepasst werden.Ich spiele es nur noch selten und 0,38 cent am Tag kann ich mir leisten den meinen Pc hab ich auch bezahlt.

Soviel dazu...


----------



## insekt (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*



Azuroz schrieb:


> @Veriquitas
> Laber bitte keinen Quatsch,Guild Wars hat von Grafikqualität und PvP
> deutlich mehr zu bieten als WoW z.B.
> (jedoch ein Anschaffungspreis ).


 
Das wars dann aber auch schon...


----------



## Hagrid (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Ich zock GW seit ner Weile und finds super.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*



Hagrid schrieb:


> Ich zock GW seit ner Weile und finds super.


  Ist alles Geschmackssache aber der MMORPG Markt brauch mal halt wieder Revolution.Die Luft ist raus....


----------



## hyperionical (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Die Seite Bloodpatches bietet ab jatzt einw kostenlose Version von Ragnarok an.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Exteel vieleicht?


----------



## A3000T (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Ich spiele gerade "reelles Leben". Ein geiles Spiel mit überragenden Physikeffekten und einer Grafik wie echt. Leider ein bisserl teuer das ganze. Miete, Strom, Internet, KFZ, Steuer, Versicherung usw. Menno, ich glaube ich fang wieder Eve an.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geiles MMORPG gesucht!!! Dringend!!!*

Parabellum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

